# One Zone Roomette



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2010)

So I'm starting to contemplate trips for next summer, and one of the things I'm looking at doing is a trip to the Northeast with my girlfriend via train. I don't know which order we would do things in, but I'd like to do either ATL-BOS-NYP-ATL or ATL-NYP-BOS-ATL. I've got enough points in the bank that I can do the long segments in a sleeper and buy the tickets to move us between BOS & NYP. A couple of questions though. On the connection between BOS & NYP when we connect to/from the Crescent if I redeem the points for a sleeper on the Crescent you're automatically bumped on the Regional from Coach to Business Class, correct? Also, since I'd be redeeming for a room we could both travel on the single set of redemption points, correct? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, and yes!






If you travel on both - on the same day (not like stopping in NY for a day or 2) - You are entitled to BC on the Regional! And the redemption of a roomette award includes the rail rail, rooms meals, and BC for 1 or 2 passengers! So that would include both of you!





And if you do stay 1 or 2 days, you can redeem coach between BOS and NYP or NYP to BOS for 3K per person!


----------



## rrdude (Aug 27, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> if I redeem the points for a sleeper on the Crescent you're automatically bumped on the Regional from Coach to Business Class, correct? Also, since I'd be redeeming for a room we could both travel on the single set of redemption points, correct?


As The_Traveler Guru said, "yes". But it doesn't hurt to "remind" the AGR rep that you _should_ be traveling BC. I've had to do that twice, and the rep, without hesitation, agreed.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree, and should have included that advice. You are *ENTITLED* to BC, but you may have to *SPECIFICALLY* ask for it.



(They will give it to you with no problem!



)

When the AGR agent repeats the reservation details back to me, I casually say something like "... that's in BC, correct?" Normally they say "Yes"! If it's not, then I ask them for BC!


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 28, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for your help guys!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Sep 1, 2010)

But if you were booking just a Regional using AGR points you are not entitled to Business Class, correct?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2010)

Unless you burn the points for it, no.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2010)

A 1 zone coach award is 5,500 points, but a Northeast Regional coach award is 3,000 points. (That assumes that *BOTH* the originating station *AND* the destination station are in the Northeast Region.) Either way, BC (not on AE) is 6,500 points.

Personally given the choice, I don't think BC os worth more than twice the points on a Regional!


----------



## rrdude (Sep 1, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> But if you were booking just a Regional using AGR points you are not entitled to Business Class, correct?


Correct. And the opinion of most here _seems to be_ that on most Regionals, it is NOT worth the extra points, except perhaps if you are traveling during VERY HEAVY travel periods, and you want to "Feel safe" about getting a seat.....even though the Regionals are ALL RESERVED.............

Although not a "Regional" the DownEaster DOES seem to have many fans who WOULD burn the extra points for BC. It usually has the 2-1 seating, etc., etc.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 1, 2010)

I recently bagged Business Class on the _*Lincoln Service/MORR *_for 1,500 Points TOTAL. I had expected it to be 3,000 since 2 trains are involved but the agent said the connection doesn't count. So a whole day in Biz for an extra 500 is one of the better deals you can find. And you get TWO cans of soda


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Although not a "Regional" the DownEaster DOES seem to have many fans who WOULD burn the extra points for BC. It usually has the 2-1 seating, etc., etc.


The Downeaster is really cheap enough to use cash for coach or BC. If you go between BON and POR then BC is only a redemption of 2.1 cents per point and I try to never redeem for less than 2.75 (purchase rate from AGR). The real deal is if you are going to Bangor they will include the bus ticket and you can redeem at 5 cents per point coach or 3.9 in BC.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2010)

Guest said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Although not a "Regional" the DownEaster DOES seem to have many fans who WOULD burn the extra points for BC. It usually has the 2-1 seating, etc., etc.
> ...


I agree just BON to POR would be a poor redemption rate. But you could get the Northeast Region rate also from (say) WAS to POR!


----------



## amamba (Sep 1, 2010)

BON to POR is a very poor redemption use of AGR points, the prices are set at $24 for coach at $8 for the BC upgrade. It is a "special route" but still a waste of points.


----------

